# CEM Products Order Review



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wanted to share my experience with CEM Products.

First of all I live in Canada's west coast and CEM is based out of Wisconsin.
I placed my order on a Saturday, my order was shipped out the Monday, and arrived the following Monday, even got through customs quickly.

Yes, I know CEM is not responsible for the hassle free mail system, but it shows they know how to choose the best method of shipping.

They were one of the only places I could find Prami to ship to Canada. 
They answered my customer service questions fast, within a few hours.
The package was wrapped very well, no items got damaged in shipping.
It required a signature to receive the package.

Very happy with my first order from CEM Products, and look forward to doing some repeat business with them. 

I will be updating this thread with how effective I find the Prami to be.

Thanks guys for giving me a fighting chance against my prolactin induced gyno.


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds good, although I`m not real fond of having to sign for packages.


----------



## Walnutz (Dec 6, 2010)

If you live in the US then no sig required.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't mind, and so far I can see that this prami is legit. It knocked me out COLD for 2 hours after I took my first dose.


----------



## dannyh (Feb 11, 2012)

is cemproducts.com a legit site , i am wondering because i ordered liquid clomi on friday and it was shipped right to my door on saturday?


----------

